# Bubblegum recipe?



## Monkey.D.Luffy (15/11/16)

Does any one have a good bubblegum recipe that I could try.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (15/11/16)

Wayne did one on Live Mixing that was:
FW Bubblegum 4%
FA Blackcurrant 2.5%
FW Red Licorice 2%
FW Blackberry 2%
Sucralose 1%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (15/11/16)

I made a nice one called Bubbaloo. 
You welcome to try it.
If you want a grape bubblegum then just replace the strawberries with 5% TFA Grape candy.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Morph699 (15/11/16)

another one given to me on here, sorry I dont have the amounts but you can play by ear or rather your nose as I do. : 

Bubblegum
Cotton Candy
Cream fresh 
Grapeberry Ice
White grape

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Morph699 (15/11/16)

Here's the original post:



KZOR said:


> You could give this a try :
> 
> Grapeberry Ice - 3%
> White grape - 2%
> ...



I would suggest not using so much bubblegum as its the strongest flavour there.


----------



## Slick (15/11/16)

I never came right with bubblegum so now I just buy the R2M bubblegum from @NewOobY at Carlos concoctions,he did all the hard work for us,we just need to add the base ingredients

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (16/11/16)

Morph699 said:


> I would suggest not using so much bubblegum


I suggest you try it and experience for yourself that it works and tastes great.


----------



## Morph699 (16/11/16)

KZOR said:


> I suggest you try it and experience for yourself that it works and tastes great.



Ok im using the vapeowave bubblegum as its the strongest/ best one ive found. eg in a 500ml you dont need more than 1-2ml.


----------



## RichJB (16/11/16)

0.2% from a Vapeowave flavour? Blimey, that's unusual. Some of their stuff is decent, I quite like their PB and Spearmint. But those are both at around 8%.


----------



## Morph699 (16/11/16)

RichJB said:


> 0.2% from a Vapeowave flavour? Blimey, that's unusual. Some of their stuff is decent, I quite like their PB and Spearmint. But those are both at around 8%.



these are the ones i can only get from them as these are more potent than any other brands ive found including FA:
Berries, Blackberry, Blueberry, Bubblegum, Custard, Grape (Natural), Mango, Peppermint, Raspberry & Spearmint.

The blueberry and the mango for example ive tried all the others and yet they not the same at all, vapeo's the best so far. 

The mango i tried from TFA was utterly crap compared to vapeo's one.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Monkey.D.Luffy (16/11/16)

RichJB said:


> Wayne did one on Live Mixing that was:
> FW Bubblegum 4%
> FA Blackcurrant 2.5%
> FW Red Licorice 2%
> ...


Licorice... this sounds interesting. Definitely gonna give this a go. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkey.D.Luffy (16/11/16)

KZOR said:


> I made a nice one called Bubbaloo.
> You welcome to try it.
> If you want a grape bubblegum then just replace the strawberries with 5% TFA Grape candy.
> 
> View attachment 75271


I'll probably go with the strawberry. How long should I steep this for 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkey.D.Luffy (16/11/16)

Slick said:


> I never came right with bubblegum so now I just buy the R2M bubblegum from @NewOobY at Carlos concoctions,he did all the hard work for us,we just need to add the base ingredients


Yeah I saw his pre mix. But I'm new to diy so I wanna experiment first if I dot come right I'll go straight for that pre Mix as it looks like it's right up my alley 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkey.D.Luffy (16/11/16)

Morph699 said:


> Ok im using the vapeowave bubblegum as its the strongest/ best one ive found. eg in a 500ml you dont need more than 1-2ml.


I haven't really tried vapeowave concentrates yet. Are they any good? I don't see many recipes with them 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (16/11/16)

Monkey.D.Luffy said:


> Licorice... this sounds interesting. Definitely gonna give this a go.



Wayne's comment on the Red Licorice is that FW Bubble Gum gives pink flavour but no sensation of chewiness. He thinks the licorice adds that, as well as bridging the blackcurrant and blackberry.


----------



## Effjh (16/11/16)

@Ezekiel posted a recipe of his some while ago that is a really nice Bubblegum juice:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/calling-all-diyers.t10799/page-39#post-327688

Cantaloupe (TFA) - 6%
Root Beer (TFA) - 1.5%
Honeydew (TFA) - 1%
Vanilla Swirl (TFA) - 1.5%
Marshmallow (TFA) - 1%
Milk (Dairy) (TFA) - 4%
Malted Milk (TFA) - 1%
Vanilla Bean Ice Cream (TFA) - 1%

I suggest dropping or lowering the Honeydew as it pushes it a bit much towards a Melon flavoured bubbleum, unless you want that.


----------



## Monkey.D.Luffy (16/11/16)

These all sound great I'm gonna try them out and let you guys know which I like best. Also how long should I steep for? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (16/11/16)

Wayne vaped his straight after mixing and declared it good. Although, as with most, a few days would probably improve it as everything settles.


----------

